# How full will the Capitol Limited/Empire Builder be?/Dining times?



## a440nick (Sep 7, 2016)

So I'm riding the two lines mentioned above in the last week of September - toward the end of the week. Anyone have an idea of how full those trains might be?

I'm going WAS to PSC in coach and hoping for window seats.

Also, how hard is it to get meal reservations on the EB from coach? Will I have to wait forever/eat my own food? I'm planning on getting my own meals until we leave CHI (so no dining car needs on the CL), but I was thinking getting all three meals on the EB on the days we cross North Dakota/Montana.

Thanks!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 7, 2016)

I can't speak for the Empire Builder diner as I've never been on that train (I've seen it from a distance) but I can say that the sightseer Lounge if you don't get a window is a lovely place to sit.


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2016)

I think both trains will have a fair number of empty seats.

By the last week of September high season is over and 1 of the sleeper cars (0731|0831 going to SEA) on the EB is usually eliminated from the consist.
That's as many as 40 fewer sleeper passengers who have dining car meals included with their sleeper accommodation fare.

The CZ eliminates a sleeper car from it's consist about September 15.
Plus, with the Bakken oil fields being shut down fewer people are riding the EB.

The CL should also have fewer riders because of the end of high season.

So I would speculate that neither the CL not the EB will be full.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 7, 2016)

The California Zephyr departing today 9/7 only had two sleepers so the third sleeper was eliminated as of today on the westbound Zephyr. As the other CZ in route to and from Emeryville return back to Chicago, the third sleeper will be removed from those consists. I verified this watching Railstream Cam of departing Amtrak trains that travel toward Napersville.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Sep 7, 2016)

Eating meals in the dining car is a wonderful way to pass the time as you roll across the prairies!

As you are boarding each train at its origin, it should not be too difficult to get a window seat. If you get one of those car attendants that likes to assign seats at the door, you can try asking for a window. If they don't give you the window seat you want, I recommend asking again later if you can switch, or even asking your seatmate if they prefer the aisle (some do, as they'd rather not climb over someone every time they want to leave their seat). If all else fails, I second the motion to spend lots of time in the Sightseer Lounge. You will probably like it there!


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 8, 2016)

Dunno about the Cap.

On EB Last week of September, coach is likely not too cram packed. Much fewer tourists and the frackers trade (the oil roughnecks)has faded a lot this year.

The Sightseer Lounge will also have free seats this shoulder season, hang out there and enjoy the view

As Oregon Pioneer said, use the diner and the lounge.There's lots of interesting people to meet.

And, this time of year, your coach seat should be a quiet retreat.

.


----------

